# Continue with a biscuit or buy a rest?



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

Being new to archery, I am still learning the ropes. I’m very happy so far with how my bow is performing with a whisker biscuit and was wondering is there really a need to upgrade to a rest? I don’t want to spend tons of money and I feel like this is one area where it isn’t necessary. I’ve been told by several people already that upgrading to a rest is a smart choice, however, I feel like it isn’t really warranted. I’ve been getting consistent three to four inch groups at 25-30 yards all using a biscuit. I guess my groupings may tighten up a quarter to half an inch using a rest??

edit: I just don’t want to turn my used $330 bow into a $1200 bow with unnecessary stuff.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

I have been shooting a compound bow for forty years. I have had every possible kind of a rest on my compound bow(s). I went to a WB rest a long time ago and that is where I will stay. They tune super easy and stay tuned. If they go out of tune, which is rare, you can do it yourself and avoid a trip to the archery shop. They are accurate. I only shoot out to sixty yards and I have never had accuracy problems due to my rest. They are a great hunting rest, your arrow stays put once it is nocked, no matter how you hunt. They are also quiet. I only have experience with the full containment, circular disc rest. The only thing I will say is that when using this kind of rest, shoot cock feather up or slightly off to the side. You dont want anything running thru the black whiskers, as they are stiffer and are made to support the arrow shaft. In my experience the WB works best with stiff vanes, like Blazers or Bully Vanes. Pete Shepley, the founder and mastermind behind PSE, in business since 1971 archery endorses the WB. There are plenty of videos, on You Tube, some of which are very old, discussing the WB, specifically their accuracy. One of the best is Brain Quaca/s. I vote WB and worry about something else. There are plenty of people that hate the WB and that is ok. You are the only one that needs to like it.


----------



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

vincenthanna said:


> I have been shooting a compound bow for forty years. I have had every possible kind of a rest on my compound bow(s). I went to a WB rest a long time ago and that is where I will stay. They tune super easy and stay tuned. If they go out of tune, which is rare, you can do it yourself and avoid a trip to the archery shop. They are accurate. I only shoot out to sixty yards and I have never had accuracy problems due to my rest. They are a great hunting rest, your arrow stays put once it is nocked, no matter how you hunt. They are also quiet. I only have experience with the full containment, circular disc rest. The only thing I will say is that when using this kind of rest, shoot cock feather up or slightly off to the side. You dont want anything running thru the black whiskers, as they are stiffer and are made to support the arrow shaft. In my experience the WB works best with stiff vanes, like Blazers or Bully Vanes. Pete Shepley, the founder and mastermind behind PSE, in business since 1971 archery endorses the WB. There are plenty of videos, on You Tube, some of which are very old, discussing the WB, specifically their accuracy. One of the best is Brain Quaca/s. I vote WB and worry about something else. There are plenty of people that hate the WB and that is ok. You are the only one that needs to like it.


Thank you friend. I was already leaning towards leaving “well enough” alone if you couldn’t tell. I do need to order a new WB.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Leave it be for now. Upgrade if you start shooting indoor spots, field or open class 3d.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

LBM1204 said:


> Thank you friend. I was already leaning towards leaving “well enough” alone if you couldn’t tell. I do need to order a new WB.


I shoot a lot and I have the circular style full containment WB. I replace the disc about every two years on my primary bow. On the older style WB, which I have, there are different sized discs for different arrows. Make sure your are using the correct size disc for the arrow the that you are shooting. The new V Style WB rest you can shoot any diameter arrow you want. I have never used those, because I dont need to change rests.


----------



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

vincenthanna said:


> I shoot a lot and I have the circular style full containment WB. I replace the disc about every two years on my primary bow. On the older style WB, which I have, there are different sized discs for different arrows. Make sure your are using the correct size disc for the arrow the that you are shooting. The new V Style WB rest you can shoot any diameter arrow you want. I have never used those, because I dont need to change rests.


What brand of rest would you recommend? The current one I have came with the bow when I bought it used a couple weeks ago. CAP brand and circular as well.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

LBM1204 said:


> What brand of rest would you recommend? The current one I have came with the bow when I bought it used a couple weeks ago. CAP brand and circular as well.


I have a Trophy Ridge Pro Shot WB. I would shoot what you have until that wears out and then try a pro shot or the new V style WB. The nice thing about the V style is that you can shoot any diameter arrow. I shoot standard diameter carbons out of a compound. If were to get a new rest, I would upgrade to the new V style WB.


----------



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

vincenthanna said:


> I have a Trophy Ridge Pro Shot WB. I would shoot what you have until that wears out and then try a pro shot or the new V style WB. The nice thing about the V style is that you can shoot any diameter arrow. I shoot standard diameter carbons out of a compound. If were to get a new rest, I would upgrade to the new V style WB.


Thanks. I’ve considered the V style already and may end up with it. My WB setup has set screws that hold the insert in the bracket which seems simple enough to change. I just got to make sure that I buy the right insert.

edit: As it sits, my WB looks like the entrance wound on a deer from a 7mm mag. It has seen much better days.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

c_m_shooter said:


> Leave it be for now. Upgrade if you start shooting indoor spots, field or open class 3d.


I agree with this....

Shoot the arrow rest that YOU prefer and don't let anyone tell you different. If you stay with the sport, there might come a time where you might see the biscuit as the reason you stop improving.... Then you have a reason to explore other options. Until then save your money and work on YOU!!!!

I switched from a biscuit years ago and haven't looked back. My scores improved and broadhead tuning became easier.

My thought process (right or wrong) is the arrow remains in contact with the biscuit until the nock passes through. Arrow contact with the rest will magnify any form flaws you have, then the vanes pass through the biscuit magnifying them even more.

If you are new at this game, you probably have years till you NEED to worry about the rest that is on your bow.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

I would not recommend the V style biscuit. I was not impressed, and it seemed more fragile. My favorite biscuit rest that I still have as a back-up is the Sure Shot Pro with micro windage and elevation. 

Nothing wrong with the biscuit, they are dependable and as accurate as you are. Sometimes they can cause some funky tuning issues, and your form has to be good because the arrow is supported the whole time instead of 50-75% of the time like a dropaway.


----------



## Brysn H (11 mo ago)

I just put a drop away on my rig. Ran into some unforeseen issues. I would say yes to the drop away, but I would put it off until after deer season unless you just can’t get consistent with the biscuit.


----------



## archerichards (Sep 21, 2016)

LBM1204 said:


> Being new to archery, I am still learning the ropes. I’m very happy so far with how my bow is performing with a whisker biscuit and was wondering is there really a need to upgrade to a rest? I don’t want to spend tons of money and I feel like this is one area where it isn’t necessary. I’ve been told by several people already that upgrading to a rest is a smart choice, however, I feel like it isn’t really warranted. I’ve been getting consistent three to four inch groups at 25-30 yards all using a biscuit. I guess my groupings may tighten up a quarter to half an inch using a rest??
> 
> edit: I just don’t want to turn my used $330 bow into a $1200 bow with unnecessary stuff.


Stick with the Biscuit.

You might, might, pick up 1% in terms of accuracy with a drop away, or you might not. And if you‘re shooting fixed blade broad heads you will find a drop away easier to tune. But otherwise the Biscuit will do all you need and more, and give you great peace of mind too as there are no moving parts to break or get out of tune.


----------



## Brysn H (11 mo ago)

Quick update on my drop away, it was defective. I spent every free moment I had for over a week, trying to address issues under the assumption it was my fault, lol. Some of it probably was, but in the end turned out I had a bad one.

I replaced it with a micro drive whisker biscuit and bare shaft tune in 30 minutes.

I think the drop away is a passing fad. They will flame you for saying that on here, however, so be careful.

I am replacing my whisker biscuit with a two prong spot hogg rest after deer season.


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not a fan simply because over time the WB tends to make fletchings wavy. I shot one for a while about 8 years ago when i first got back into archery. After a while though i didn't like the fletching wear so i looked for alternatives. Once i switched to a limb driven rest i never looked back. With that said, if you're just getting into it, i wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## e_baer (2 mo ago)

After reading through this post, I think I will also be sticking with a WB.


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

Brysn H said:


> Quick update on my drop away, it was defective. I spent every free moment I had for over a week, trying to address issues under the assumption it was my fault, lol. Some of it probably was, but in the end turned out I had a bad one.
> 
> I replaced it with a micro drive whisker biscuit and bare shaft tune in 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


Good for you! Shoot what gives you your best results and the most confidence.


----------



## AWildSwanger (Apr 23, 2021)

Brysn H said:


> Quick update on my drop away, it was defective. I spent every free moment I had for over a week, trying to address issues under the assumption it was my fault, lol. Some of it probably was, but in the end turned out I had a bad one.
> 
> I replaced it with a micro drive whisker biscuit and bare shaft tune in 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


What brand and model of drop away were you using?


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

Been using Whisker Buiscut for 14 years now with out any problems. Fletch my own arrows using Savage Dura Vanes and have shot the same practice arrows for years, with no vane waving.


----------



## SNIPR806 (2 mo ago)

This was exactly the information I was looking for myself, thanks everyone who replied to OP.


----------



## UsuallyConfused (1 mo ago)

Nothing wrong with a whisker biscuit,,,,,,,,,,,,until it's wet and freezes. Then you can't use it so head back to camp.


----------



## Strick9 (Nov 16, 2020)

UsuallyConfused said:


> Nothing wrong with a whisker biscuit,,,,,,,,,,,,until it's wet and freezes. Then you can't use it so head back to camp.


Yep, that's truly the only con that can't be addressed


----------



## 808Kahuna (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a fall away rest on my new bow. My cousin kept insisting on upgrading from the WB. I’m indifferent. I’m fine with the WB. It may look odd on a flagship bow, but it’s KISS reliable.


----------



## Brysn H (11 mo ago)

Strick9 said:


> Yep, that's truly the only con that can't be addressed


I haven’t seen the video of a frozen failure on a whisker biscuit. Even if it did you can smash that real quick. Can’t say the same for a drop away rest. They freeze, you have pt warm it back up. Watch team Fitzgerald on YouTube.


----------

